# follow the law



## suzzzenn

Hi, 

In Hungarian,  what is the opposite of breaking the law? Does it translate literally to something like ...*hold the law*? For example, if you follow traffic laws and always stop for red lights, what is that in Hungarian? I would like the Hungarian expression and the literal translation. 

_előre is köszönöm, _
_Susan_
_szuszan _


----------



## berty bee

law-abiding (= somebody who respect the law) 
in hungarian: törvénytisztelő

For the case of traffic there isn't a special expression.


----------



## suzzzenn

So, my student who said *hold the law* wasn't translating directly from HUngarian then?


----------



## berty bee

I would say:  *observe the law* *= betartja a törvényt
or he proceeds according to law = a törvény szerint jár el
*Finaly your student has right.


----------



## suzzzenn

Thanks,  Berty

Susan


----------



## Erik 182

I guess your student was trying to translate it directly because *hold *means *tartani* in Hungarian. So maybe he extrapolated it.

*Hold *the low - *betartani *a törvényt


----------



## suzzzenn

Perfect!!! Thank you Erik! I was pretty sure this mistake was an example of a direct translation from Hungarian, but needed confirmation.

One more favor could you break down the parts for me? 

*Hold *the low -    *be- tart-ani  *a törvényt

Be = ?
tartani= hold? Can this be broken down any more? How is it different from be-tart-ja?
a= 
torvényt = law 

I really appreciate your help!


----------



## Erik 182

be - in (preverb)  to take in an Aspirin = bevenni egy Aspirint
tart - hold (verb)
tartani - to hold (infinitive)
a - the (definite article)
törvény - law (noun)
törvényt - (t = objective)

I observe the law - (én) betartom a törvényt
You observe the law - (te) betartod a törvényt
He/She observes the law - (ő) betartja a törvényt
We observe the law - (mi) betartjuk a törvényt
You observe the law - (ti) betartjátok a törvényt
They observe the law - (ők) betartják a törvényt


----------

